# Spiral router bit with bearing



## WENLEETHO (May 24, 2011)

Where might I purchase a spiral bit with bearing for pattern routing?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here ya go.
Spiral bit with bearing


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WENLEETHO said:


> Where might I purchase a spiral bit with bearing for pattern routing?


Hi Wendall - Welcome to the forum

Are you looking for a TOP BEARING spiral? I've seen bottom bearing ones but don't recall a top bearing spiral. When I think about it, it would be pretty difficult to shank mount a bearing on a spiral bit unless it were HSS with a reduced shank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Not the norm because it's solid carbide.


======


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never seen a spiral pattern bit (i.e. bearing on top - trim bit = bearing on bottom) and I've never seen a (solid) carbide spiral bit with a cutting diameter larger than the shank; however, MLCS does have HSS router bits with cutting diameters larger than the shank diameter (bottom of web page). 

MLCS also has Top Bearing Kits (bottom of web page).

You could put a #7498 HSS bit together with a #223 top bearing kit to get a pattern spiral bit (i.e. zero offset - bearing OD same as bit cutting diameter). Keepin mind that the spiral bit will have an upward cutting action which may not be desired. A straight bit might actually be better, which would explain why no one offers a spiral pattern bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WENLEETHO said:


> Where might I purchase a spiral bit with bearing for pattern routing?


OK, I gotta ask. What are you wanting to do that requires a spiral bit?


----------

